# 2x2 WR



## primecuber (Mar 23, 2011)

How Long do you think the 2x2 WR is going to stand for. And who will beat it Erik,Feliks or Rowe??


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2011)

Single or average? If single it could be anyone. If average, I say either Faz, Spef or Anthony.

Edit: I'd say the average record within 6 months, single could be years away


----------



## primecuber (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey tim i'm just talking about the single and we can talk about it more at kubaroo open 2011


----------



## Erik (Mar 23, 2011)

It can't be broken, only tied! I think the three of us proved that by now eh?


----------



## Rune (Mar 23, 2011)

Erik said:


> It can't be broken, only tied! I think the three of us proved that by now eh?



Two of you.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 23, 2011)

Rune said:


> Two of you.


I see what you did there. But since Erik was first that would be: "Two of them."


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 23, 2011)

My guess is that the single and average will both be broken this year. As for who it will be, average is most likely to be Faz imo. Spef and Anthony, though pretty much the same as him at home, aren't as consistently good as him in comp. 

Anyone could break the single if there was a good enough scramble, but if one of the really fast people were in the round with a scramble like that, they would probably get the WR. Imagine you get a 4 move scramble in a round of 16 people. At least half of them would be able to get under 0.96 at home first try. It's very different in competition though. Someone who isn't focused on 2x2 might be better than someone who is focused on 2x2 and fails under pressure.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 23, 2011)

it will be broken, when stackamt 3rd generation will be used in competitions  till then we can improve only average I think...


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 23, 2011)

When Anthony gwt serious about 2x2x2, he will gwt WRs. At the momemt, he just turns wildly until the cube solves itself.


----------



## Owen (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone could get the single, so there is no way of knowing.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 23, 2011)

Joey


----------



## Rune (Mar 23, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I see what you did there. But since Erik was first that would be: "Two of them."



Erik: "Three of us can".
You: "No, only two of them can".


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 23, 2011)

Rune said:


> Erik: "Three of us can".
> You: "No, only two of them can".


 
nit-picking much?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> My guess is that the single and average will both be broken this year. As for who it will be, average is most likely to be Faz imo. Spef and Anthony, though pretty much the same as him at home, aren't as consistently good as him in comp.


 
Ville has not competed since he started seriously practicing 2x2. I'd say for the most part his times in comp are not that much slower than what his at-home times were.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Mar 23, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Ville has not competed since he started seriously practicing 2x2. I'd say for the most part his times in comp are not that much slower than what his at-home times were.


 
Well, he did have a 2.71 avg 100 before his previous competition.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2011)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Well, he did have a 2.71 avg 100 before his previous competition.


 
How much before though? If it wasn't close before then you'd expect him to be slower.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Mar 23, 2011)

Is a week close enough?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh then speffails


----------



## primecuber (Mar 23, 2011)

still feliks could beat it


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 23, 2011)

FAZ and FAZ


----------

